# New J.C. Sullin's KitKat and Lollipop builds uploaded!



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You will find it here: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=14849

If anyone has any idea why, please enlighten us.

NT

P.S. And I just discovered he has posted a Lollipop build here:

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=43605

If you install it. please report back what you find.

UPDATE: The link below is for Gapps packages that J.C. Sullin's recommends using, particularly if you plan to use TouchPad Toolbox v.42 to install his new CM12.1. If you use any other Gapps besides these, the install may fail.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi NT, have you had any luck installing the CM12.1? 
I tried installing from full reset in recovery and kept getting Unmount errors (sorry will get the exact errors). 
Also tried 3 different recoveries with no joy! All the DM ones listed on the Toolkit page. 
Philz one won't see the external storage which makes it harder too!
Any ideas?


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Just thought, I'm coming from KitKat so it's probably a 600mb partition size. I'll grab TP Toolbox and start from scratch. Hope it recognises the files!
Following instructions on the JCSullins 4.4 forum on XDA that you were discussing but of course can't post there!


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

I finally got JC's CM12.1 running. Took a few tries. One thing I did that may have helped was to increase the cache and system partitions to 1gb each. That may have been overkill, but I got the thing running.

It seems pretty stable so far. I've even got a working Bluetooth connection to my home stereo!

Tragically, though, I stumbled upon the Flappy Android easter egg, which has destroyed my self esteem and effectively ended my life.

edit: BTW, what happened to my post count? I know I haven't been as active in the last few years as I was in 2011 and 2012, but this is more than my 2nd post. Maybe all of that spam caused some of the old threads to get purged/scrolled off.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Pongo said:


> Just thought, I'm coming from KitKat so it's probably a 600mb partition size. I'll grab TP Toolbox and start from scratch. Hope it recognises the files!
> Following instructions on the JCSullins 4.4 forum on XDA that you were discussing but of course can't post there!


I have not tried to install CM12.1 yet. You are a brave man for trying. I like how my CM11 install works, so I'm in no hurry to try 12.1. Hopefully Do Not Touch can provide is more insite on his success.

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Do Not Touch said:


> I finally got JC's CM12.1 running. Took a few tries. One thing I did that may have helped was to increase the cache and system partitions to 1gb each. That may have been overkill, but I got the thing running.
> 
> It seems pretty stable so far. I've even got a working Bluetooth connection to my home stereo!
> 
> ...


Congrats DNT!! :grin: How about some blow by blow/step by step comments on how you got it done please. Please give as many details as you can. I'm sure lots of folks would like to know. Thanks

You are probably right about the spam.

NT


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

nevertells said:


> Congrats DNT!! :grin: How about some blow by blow/step by step comments on how you got it done please. Please give as many details as you can. I'm sure lots of folks would like to know. Thanks


You wouldn't want to hear the step-by-step/blow-by-blow commentary I had during the first few failed attempts -- they would not be G-rated. It was pretty ugly for a while.

I completely uninstalled Android, then used TPTB42 to do a fresh install of JC's cm11 with bumped-up cache and system partitions. From there, I just used TWRP to install these three files:

cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
gapps-lp-20141109-signed.zip
update-TWRP-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20140612b.zip

Result = HP TP nirvana.

If you want a more detailed step-by-step, you should ask Roland. That's his turf.


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi both, thanks for your replies 
Same here DNT! 
I could not get JCS CM12.1 to install with Toolbox, it just wouldn't accept any Gapps I threw at it so I did that same and went with the JCS KK and it worked fine. 
Then extended the partitions in Toolbox and installed from Philz recovery using the updated Gapps from Flintmans thread on XDA. 
I didn't think it had worked as the install of CM 12.1 said little, something about a process being suspended and then listing the partition file system types and then all too quickly it said Suceeded!
(Sorry I must write down the actual text!)
I went ahead and installed Gapps expecting it to fall over and that worked too so I rebooted and hey presto!
It seems pretty smooth so far and I'm new to LP but I'm liking it!
Haven't tried Bluetooth yet but video with HW+ decoder works well and so does VPN.

Surprised there isn't a thread for this ROM anywhere, yet, unless this is it!

Thanks again!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Do Not Touch said:


> You wouldn't want to hear the step-by-step/blow-by-blow commentary I had during the first few failed attempts -- they would not be G-rated. It was pretty ugly for a while.
> 
> I completely uninstalled Android, then used TPTB42 to do a fresh install of JC's cm11 with bumped-up cache and system partitions. From there, I just used TWRP to install these three files:
> 
> ...





Pongo said:


> Hi both, thanks for your replies
> Same here DNT!
> I could not get JCS CM12.1 to install with Toolbox, it just wouldn't accept any Gapps I threw at it so I did that same and went with the JCS KK and it worked fine.
> Then extended the partitions in Toolbox and installed from Philz recovery using the updated Gapps from Flintmans thread on XDA.
> ...


So you guys have had Sullin's CM12.1 installed for a few days, how about a usability report please. It's been downloaded 216 times so far, but no one is talking about it. Thanks

NT


----------



## jerrya (Dec 23, 2011)

I have installed the JCS LP build. It was easy. I did a clean flash on a machine thar had Evervolv LP. I used recovery and the LP gapps from the Evervolv thread. Not a lot special that i noticed. Bluetooth and camera are not important to me. It uses a 3.0 kernel.

I think the 3.4 kernel LP roms from Shumash and Flintman have less lag. I have several HPTPs and have the Flintman MM build on most of them.

I am not sure why you stay on KK, the LP & MM builds perform so muc faster and smoother.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

I was able to use HP Toolbox v42 using the following Rom, Gapps & CWM without modifying tptoolbox.cfg in the Rom zip file:

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20150703.zip
cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
gapps-511-base-20151114-1-signed.zip

I have Bluetooth working with Keyboard, Mouse & Headset. Still checking CM12.1 out. Taking some getting use to using.

Like anything else something new is always a challenge.

And YES, Thanks jcsullins for all your hard work you put into getting the CM12.1 ROM, it works right out of the box.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I want to clarify something since Mr. Sullins stepped in and explained the installation issues with CM12.1 in his XDA toolbox thread. It's not the Rom that is the problem rather the gapps that most people are using. TPTB v42 looks for a file in the gapps package that a lot of the gapps builders leave out. This causes the toolbox to abort the install. He provided a link to gapps builds that he recommends. Here is the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368

Thanks to Mr. Sullins for clearing that up!!!!!

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jerrya said:


> I have installed the JCS LP build. It was easy. I did a clean flash on a machine thar had Evervolv LP. I used recovery and the LP gapps from the Evervolv thread. Not a lot special that i noticed. Bluetooth and camera are not important to me. It uses a 3.0 kernel.
> 
> I think the 3.4 kernel LP roms from Shumash and Flintman have less lag. I have several HPTPs and have the Flintman MM build on most of them.
> 
> I am not sure why you stay on KK, the LP & MM builds perform so muc faster and smoother.


I have never been an early adopter jerrya. With all the issues the Evervolv folks have been having, wanted to see how Mr. Sullins handled it. One thing I remember from my reading, 3.0 kernel builds seem to have better battery life but can be laggy. On the other hand, 3.4 kernel builds are snappier but tend to be battery hogs. We will have to wait to see how Mr. Sullin's 3.0 based kernel build shakes out.



garux said:


> I was able to use HP Toolbox v42 using the following Rom, Gapps & CWM without modifying tptoolbox.cfg in the Rom zip file:
> 
> update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20150703.zip
> cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
> ...


Once you guys have a chance to accumulate some data, would be highly interested in how the battery usage is during sleep.

NT


----------



## FishDoc (Nov 17, 2011)

garux said:


> I was able to use HP Toolbox v42 using the following Rom, Gapps & CWM without modifying tptoolbox.cfg in the Rom zip file:
> 
> update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20150703.zip
> cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
> ...


I also used this method and it was a flawless install. Have it on both my Touchpads and so far no problems of any kind. jcsullins deserves a real big THANK YOU for this rom. Haven't had time to check battery usage during sleep but in actual use it seems to be little different from cm-11.

FishDoc


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FishDoc said:


> I also used this method and it was a flawless install. Have it on both my Touchpads and so far no problems of any kind. jcsullins deserves a real big THANK YOU for this rom. Haven't had time to check battery usage during sleep but in actual use it seems to be little different from cm-11.
> 
> FishDoc


I don't know of anyone who has had battery usage issues while using their TP. It's just when it is asleep that gets all the discussion when it is not low. The only time I've had to coach someone that thought their battery usage was too high while using it was because they had the brightness set to auto and that tends to keep the screen too bright. Soon at they set it to manual and kept the brightness at just enough to see the screen, a happy camper.

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

FishDoc said:


> I also used this method and it was a flawless install. Have it on both my Touchpads and so far no problems of any kind. jcsullins deserves a real big THANK YOU for this rom. Haven't had time to check battery usage during sleep but in actual use it seems to be little different from cm-11.
> 
> FishDoc


When I do decide to install CM12.1, I'm seriously considering using CWM recovery. I'm using Philz_CWM-jcs-20140317 which has a feature to clean out a previously installed Rom without completely resetting all the partitions like TPTB v42 "Complete Data Reset" does. And worse case if it does not work correctly, then I'll start over using TPTB. Philz included this feature so folks could jump from a CM build to a AOSP build like Evervolv without issues. Don't see any reason why it could not work moving from a CM11 Rom to a CM12.1 Rom. And if I decide to revert back to CM11, everything i need to restore a backup is right there on the TP. I'll post the results when I attempt this.

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

All I can say about the 12.1 is that IT DOESN'/T SUCK! Certainly it needs some work, but an Android 5 or 5.1 that doesn't use freakin 35-50 ma of battery in sleep mode is worth dealing with some occasional lag. Although I must say that the rom is utterly totally usable.

I am noticing less lag as I have eliminated all of the Verizon apps that came along with my Sync from the Apps I have installed on my Verizon Galaxy S5

I am also noticing that the exact same kernel 3.0.101 is being used by JC on both the 11-16 KitKat 4.4.4 build and the 11-16 CM 12.1 Lolipop 5.1.1

I am seeing 8ma on the Lolipop 5.1.1 rom and 6 or 7 ma on the KitKat 4.4.4 in sleep. It is a seriously important practical matter for the battery drain to not be much more than this or trying to use a rom as a daily driver is a non starter.

I don't know if and or what kind of relationship that Flintman has with JC, but one or the other should seek the other out and get together on this because Flintman's Lolipop 5.0.1 rom is way way functional and fast but it has a MINIMUM of 29 ma sleep drain but often gets the A4 firmware corrupted, which JC's rom's rarely so.

If JC could take Flintman's Lolipop 5.0.1 rom on the 3.4 kernel and figure a way to stop it from corrupting the A4 and get that battery drain lower Flintman's 5.0.1 would be a superstar Lolipop rom for the touchpad.

As it is I am using it for an around the house device since it needs charging often due to the power draw issues, but advanced functionality works VERY nicely on Flintman's 5.0.1

Newsmax. The Blaze, Foxnews on Firefox. Netflix. FIOS Mobile all work pretty much PERFECTLY on Flintman's 5.0.1

Now that I have JC's 5.1.1 on another Touchpad I will be giving these same apps the workout on JC's rom and I will report back. I have 4 Touchpads now so I am running JC's 3Kern CM 10.1 Test on 1 JC's CM 11 11-16-2015 on another (dirty flashed the Nov 16th 4.4.4 over the 1-2015 successfully) and Flintmans 5.01 and JC's 5.1.1 on the other two.

The HP touchpad is a super nice tablet. The haxor aspect of it is the best part to me as I LOVE tinkering.

JC!!!!! FLINTMAN!!!! WITH ALL YOUR SPARE TIME I AM SURE THE BOTH OF YOU HAVE (NOT) PLEASE TRY TO SEEK EACHOTHER OUT AND WORK TOGETHER!

Your roms seem to be the cream of the crop.

Kudos.

P.S. I have donated to both of these guys in the past and certianly will again. Anyone else using their work please do so. They positively deserve it for the hax0rizing par excellance! and extending the useful life of such a nice piece of geekware, the HP Touchpad.

AMORE! to you both.

P.S.S. You are not so bad yourself NT hehehe and Roland and and and and all the other geekrods out there who are into all this. It's a cool scene.


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

The commitment by you guys on these forums is superb!
I don't have any stats as such yet on the battery, it tends to sit on the Touchstone when not in use but I have noticed it drains within 4-5 hours of use, videos, games etc. 
Neflix, Amazon Prime video, YouTube, all good. 
Jerky playback on a h265 coded video but that's probably more about getting the right Codec in MX Player (VLC was just blank screen but audio)

It does lag quite a bit in some general use sometimes so not being patient and pressing again the button doesn't help!

The swipe keyboard is not as accurate as in KK.

I've done the usual of turning off Google Now, WiFi to Never, WiFi optimisation off. I presume this is still necessary?

I often hit the on screen home button when hitting the space bar, would be nice to hide them, if I could find it in Settings!

Also can't find how to change the quick settings in the drag notifications menu so I can add other options, any know where this is now in Settings?

Lastly turned on Root Access in Developer and File Management then worked properly.

Glad to see more people on here now NT! Thanks for the heads up 

I'm using the 64gb TP.
Any tips on performance monitoring tools to get you some stats and I'll run them and post them here.

Any other general tips welcomed!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muerte33 (Jan 23, 2014)

This rom fixes all the problems I had with previous attempts at 5.x!

I had problems with wifi dropping, keyboard double typing, bluetooth nightmares, etc.

This one just works (probably in part because it uses the 3.0 kernel instead of the 3.4)!

Thanks JCSullins you are the master!

I too did a Touchpad Toolbox 4.2 clean install with the following 3 files:

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20150703.zip
cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip
gapps-511-base-20151114-1-signed.zip

No problems encountered with the install, it was smooth as silk.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

These are the files I used to install JC's 5.1.1 with using TPToolbox V42 using the Full Wipe FIRST.

cm-12.1-20151116-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip

tk_gapps-modular-pico-5.1.1-20150920-signed.zip

update-CWM-jcs-dm-tenderloin-20150703.zip

Going to attempt a PHIELTHY FLASH (dirty flash) over the top of the 11-16-2015 KitKat later today / this evening possibly.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Battery Monitor Widget is the best monitoring app to track your usage and sleep performance. Mine coasts along nicely at -9ma for the most part when sleeping, if I leave a bunch of apps up getting quickie bumps to 40 - 60 ma for brief seconds. If i close all apps before sleep, it is mostly -8ma with an occasional -7 with almost zero updraw. Like one updraw during sleep to perhaps -25 max for a brief blip and back to solid -8. That is way way usable. If only we could have a 3.4 kernel rom with that characteristic than that would rock.....that is why I would love to see JC and Flintman work together. Or perhaps have Evervolve do something for JC to contribute to their code with some power management / stability tricks.

But CLEARLY there is a REASON JC is using the 3.x kernel. Power draw being the largest contributor I would think but stability and maturity / availability of compiler tweaks being the rest of it.

I can't help but keep thinking that if JC and Flintman powergeek convergen on both kernels they would find where the tuckfardisms in 3.4 are and get around them. That would be to the benefit of all roms really if they were sharing that if it came to be.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Pongo said:


> Any tips on performance monitoring tools to get you some stats and I'll run them and post them here.
> 
> Any other general tips welcomed!
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Battery Monitor Widget is best. Just have to give it a couple of days to gather data. It's helpful to let the TP drain down to 40% before recharging to get better data.

NT


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Since I'm new to CM12.1, I use three Bluetooth devices and would lose their connections after about a minute or two., than I would have to re-pair the devices.

To get around this in CM12.1, I did the following:
First make sure your Bluetooth devices are paired and connected
Select Lock screen, than
Select Smart Lock, than
If not done, create your Pin, than
Under Trusted devices, select the Bluetooth devices you want as Trusted.

That's it.


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Quick question, which version of Battery Monitor Widget do you recommend as there different versions by different devs in the Play Store? 
Any recommended settings?
Thanks!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Pongo said:


> Quick question, which version of Battery Monitor Widget do you recommend as there different versions by different devs in the Play Store?
> Any recommended settings?
> Thanks!


The one by 3c.

NT


----------



## db_white (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm seeing reboots that seem to be provoked by Dolphin browser, some quirks with Svox and Ivona text to speech, and some repaint issues with the Weather Channel.

The install was a total wipe and reinstall from the Play Store, so I can't blame a dirty flash.

Is there a support forum somewhere to report this?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

db_white said:


> I'm seeing reboots that seem to be provoked by Dolphin browser, some quirks with Svox and Ivona text to speech, and some repaint issues with the Weather Channel.
> 
> The install was a total wipe and reinstall from the Play Store, so I can't blame a dirty flash.
> 
> ...


This is as close as you get for the moment. Mr. Sullin's plans to start a CM12.1 thread, maybe this weekend. When I find out it exists, I'll post something here. Once it's up and running, post your comment above there

NT


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

db_white said:


> I'm seeing reboots that seem to be provoked by Dolphin browser, some quirks with Svox and Ivona text to speech, and some repaint issues with the Weather Channel.
> 
> The install was a total wipe and reinstall from the Play Store, so I can't blame a dirty flash.
> 
> ...


I'm not having any problems with Dolphin or The Weather Channel.


----------



## db_white (Nov 26, 2011)

Re: Dolphin - Thanks for the tip!
I had installed AdAway after Dolphin. It appears that Dolphin reboots the system if AdAware blocks access to Dolphin's ad servers. Nasty....

Re: Weather Channel -
Have you tried defining multiple locations, saving them, then reordering them? While reordering, once the location you're dragging passes over another location, the covered location never repaints. (At least for me.) See attached screenshot for what I'm seeing.









Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

db_white said:


> Re: Dolphin - Thanks for the tip!
> I had installed AdAway after Dolphin. It appears that Dolphin reboots the system if AdAware blocks access to Dolphin's ad servers. Nasty....
> 
> Re: Weather Channel -
> ...


Personally i though Weather Channel was getting to be a pain. I like Intellicast. You might want to try their Android app. Their website is awesome.

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Their pages have gotten pretty immensely click bait loaded unfortunately. The weather.com that is....I'll have to check out Intellicast.


----------



## muerte33 (Jan 23, 2014)

If that does not work out, try the weather underground app. It is pretty decent.

I especially like it because a guy in my subdivision has a weather station on it!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

In case you have not been following the downloads, Sullin's latest latest CM11, Nov. 16th, build(884 downloads) has officially surpassed his Oct. 27th build(847 downloads). And his CM12.1(Android 5.1.1) is not far behind at 634 downloads. Come on guys, let's have some comments about how they work, don't work, issues, flaws, outstanding features and the like. Battery usage while asleep is a particular point of interest. I have since downloaded and installed his CM11, 11/16 build and as usual, battery usage is flawless at -6mA while asleep. Battery Monitor Widget by 3c is the best app to track usage. After installing, you need to give it a couple of days to accumulate enough data. You should also let your TP drain down to around 40% before recharging so that data will be accurate. Thanks to those of you who have posted what you think of his CM12.1 so far. With almost 3400 views of this thread, it's obvious someone is watching. How about a few comments. Thanks

NT


----------



## muerte33 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been running the JCsullins CM12.1 since 11/26 on my TP 32gb model.

I have had one spontaneous reboot, but other than that, success.

I keep mine in the dock until I need it, so battery issues usually do not bother me like everyone else.

Bluetooth and WIFI problems were what killed me on the other CM12.x builds.

I have used a Bluetooth speaker, keyboard, and mouse successfully with this build.

Wifi has worked well too.

It is hard to believe that this old (2011) device can be this responsive.

Thanks to everyone involved in this!


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been using the Touchpad for a few days but these are my experiences so far with 12.1.

I have the 64gb version which is supposed to be a bit quicker but I get lots of lag which is ruining the experience quite a bit.

There is a delay on the key presses and sometimes the keyboard doesn't appear for 5-10 seconds. I get double presses of some keys often and the swipe keyboard is really inaccurate.

Apps are quite slow to open as well and video from Amazon Prime and Netflix is quite choppy.

I'm not familiar with the battery monitor app but have installed it. Is there a guide to extracting the stats once its been running for a couple of days and charged from 40%?

The only useful stats I can see so far are I've gone from 100% to 60% in 1hr 51m using Amazon Video and Tapatalk.

I installed from Philz CWM as I had the wrong gapps and Toolbox wouldn't work. I installed the correct Gapps recommended by the Dev over the top. Maybe this is why its slow?

I haven't used F2FS. Is this recommended ? Would it make a big difference to performance?

Also Is there any way to get at the over clocking options? They aren't under the Developer options.

I might try a clean install with the recommended Gapps from Toolbox to see if that helps.

I am loving the playing though, this is the best bit about the Touchpad and its pay day whenever a new ROM from Mr Sullins appears! Thank you Sir!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Running fairly smoothly.
Keyboard is awful, lots and lots of double entries, takes a second or 2, maybe 3, to pop up usually.
Other than that, its. A good starting point.
Installed using twrp over jc's last kk build. Can't remember gapps exactly.
Had tto set /system partition to 1gb, otherwise no problem installingg with tptoolbox.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Pongo said:


> Sorry I haven't been using the Touchpad for a few days but these are my experiences so far with 12.1.
> 
> I have the 64gb version which is supposed to be a bit quicker but I get lots of lag which is ruining the experience quite a bit.
> 
> ...


From reading the other developers threads who have released a LL build, double taps are common. You can read for yourself what is being discussed about Flintman's and Shumash's Lollipop 5.1.1 builds at these two links:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/development/rom-pac-rom-lp-mr1-beta-1-t3099278

http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/development/rom-evervolv-5-0-0p1-data-media-t2949521

As to Battery Monitor Widget, the main interest is what kind of battery drain you see while the TP is asleep. In the "History" tab, the third column which is mA, is what tells you battery drain while asleep or when using or increase when charging. My CM11 drains at an average of -6 to -8mA while the tablet is asleep. Battery usage while you are actually using the TP is irrelevant. There are too many factors that affect battery drain like what the screen brightness is set at for example.

You might really want to try a clean install with TPTB and the correct gapps. Mr. Sullins recommends you use one from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368 Use the Lollipop Base Gapps package for 5.1.1

Don't know of anyone who has tried using F2FS on a TP.

Once developer options have been turned on, if the developer has included it, you will find the option to check and change processor speed under settings/performance/processor. Remember, developer options has to be turned on to be able to see the performance tab.

Good luck,

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Running fairly smoothly.
> Keyboard is awful, lots and lots of double entries, takes a second or 2, maybe 3, to pop up usually.
> Other than that, its. A good starting point.
> Installed using twrp over jc's last kk build. Can't remember gapps exactly.
> Had tto set /system partition to 1gb, otherwise no problem installingg with tptoolbox.


 Mr. Sullins recommends you use Gapps from here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368

Download the Lollipop Base Gapps package for 5.1.1

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

muerte33 said:


> I have been running the JCsullins CM12.1 since 11/26 on my TP 32gb model.
> 
> I have had one spontaneous reboot, but other than that, success.
> 
> ...


Any problems with slow loading apps or double taps while typing?

NT


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Mr. Sullins recommends you use Gapps from here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll double check when I get a chance later.

Peace.


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Pongo said:


> I have the 64gb version which is supposed to be a bit quicker but I get lots of lag which is ruining the experience quite a bit.
> 
> There is a delay on the key presses and sometimes the keyboard doesn't appear for 5-10 seconds. I get double presses of some keys often and the swipe keyboard is really inaccurate.
> 
> Apps are quite slow to open as well and video from Amazon Prime and Netflix is quite choppy.


I've not had the problems your having. Apps are loading the same for me as in other CM versions. If your having keyboard problems, try the Hacker's Keyboard. I find this to be a great keyboard when I'm away and can't use my Bluetooth Keyboard.

Also, just got done watching a two hour movie on Neflix with no problems, using the CM12.1 rom.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah people do yourselves a favor and use Hackers KB The included Android software Keyboard, quite frankly, BLOWS HAIRY CHUNKS! DON'T FORGET TO DL THE ENGLISH COMPLETION DICTIONARY. And don't forget this, the Hackers KB has the number keys on it when configured properly and you do not have to friggin hit the Number button to enter your passwords to sites. A SUPER DUPER convenience!.

8)

CM11 is working fab as far as I can tell. CM12.1 Seems the same. Both the 11-16 versions.

It certainly would be nice if someone could figure out why the 3.4 Kernel is such an idle / sleep power hog but whomever figures it out will be heroic in regards to the Touchpad anyways.

The 3.4 kernel is clearly faster, BUT IF THE DAMNED TABLET DIES AFTER HALF A DAY DUE TO IDLE DRAIN BEING 50 MA+ THAN WHAT GOOD IS THE ROM?!?!

As far as the previous comment about the graphics being choppy, the Adreno 220 is fully sufficient to do the video smoothly at 1024 x 768 and the CPU even at 1200 mhz is sufficient to chrunch down whatever the streams native resolution is to fit the display, SO I must conclude that the above mentioned commenter needs to do a clean install with the 12.1 11-16-2015 JC rom and the recovery of his or her choice and I used the KKgapps....check my post on the first or 2nd page where I spelled out exactly what I flashed.

Also, in TPtoolbox V42, I did the install as a wipe clean FIRST and then installed the rom.

One more thing, choppy graphics are MANY times network related and not necessarily YOUR network. It could be the site you are streaming from having outgoing bandwidth issues OR any of the myriad of networks along the way that get you there.

Get a trace app and start checking your routes. If you find legs in the route to your favorite stream showing higher latency than the rest of the trace CALL YOUR PROVIDER AND BITCH UP A STORM!

Also, reboot your router once in a while. They are nothing more than small *nix computers. Their OS sessions get stale like any other computer.


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok this is being typed using hhhackeerss keyboard.
Still geetting. Doubble taps so I'm guessing it isn't keyboard related but maybe tthe. Touchscreen driver is off?
Tthats not very scientific but the only way I can describe it :/
Touchscreen was fine btw on previous builds


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

topher67 said:


> Ok this is being typed using hhhackeerss keyboard.
> Still geetting. Doubble taps so I'm guessing it isn't keyboard related but maybe tthe. Touchscreen driver is off?
> Tthats not very scientific but the only way I can describe it :/
> Touchscreen was fine btw on previous builds


I would suggest restoring your last known working backup of CM11 and see if the double tap issue still exists. Your digitizer may have gone bad. I have seen posts in the two threads I linked above that suggested some were having double tap issues too, But I thought that the devs had corrected it. But it wouldn't hurt to check.

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

JC's Nov 16th 2015 CM12.1 Crashed while on the dock long term charging. When I say long term I mean 24+ HOURS. It did not come out of sleep. But I have to add that I STRONGLY suspect this is a hardware related issue as I have 4 Touchpads.running the following ROMS and ALL of them have done this.A Power Button / Home Button reboot is the only way out. If you undock the device and don't reboot it it will run the battery dead, so CLEARLY the machines are still on, just not responding.

CM 10.1 JC Sullins 3Kern Test

CM 11 JC Sullins 11-16-2015 (all previous versions have also exhibited this dock long term charge related crash)

CM 12 Flintman 11-04-2015

CM 12.1 JC Sullins 11-16-2015

This does not happen often, but regularly enough whereas I actually use it as an OCCASIONAL total deep cycle of the battery, which I must stress is NOT something to do often with Lithium Ion cells, but doing it VERY occasionally allows the chemistry in the cell to be flexed to the enth degree which helps to decrystalize any of the electrolyte paste that may have crystallized thus reducing your batteries capacity.

As I write this I am realizing that I am ONLY doing this far deep cycle when I notice a tablet draining down faster than normal.

How to test this? From a fully charged tablet play a real high res video full screen full bright volume cranked with SpeakerBoost ( which is the only one that REALLY works)

I use Netfux. If you don't have Netfux (that is a nickname if you are daft and think I typoed the same thing twice)

Netfux videos tend to be the toughest to codec out and display being very high resolution. If your tablet is below 70 percent after playing 20-30 minutes of this, it is time for the deep deep cycle technique

Wait for it to not come on when you undock it and hit the power button and use this as your deep cycle opportunity. Take tablet off dock and just let it sit till tomorrow. It should be fully drained by then. You will be able to surmise this as it will not turn on even with a Power Button / Home Button soft reboot.

If it does actually come on, well than it is not fully drained. You MIGHT get a nice result from that if you let it boot and it immediately bitches about low battery and shows 10 or less.

If it shows close to fully charged or really anything over 30 percent, you are not going to get a nice deep deep cycle this time around.

Drop it back on the dock and hope for another crash opportunity

If you do find it totally dead nutz dead or less than 10 percent, use the 2 AMP cylindrical charger direct on USB as this will hit the cell with a full 10 watts which will get the cell nice and warm and facilitate UNcrystallization thus restoring the missing capacity.

Once the tablet shows above 95 percent drop it back on the dock and let it sit.

Strangely the dock charging circuit will bring the battery up MUCH higher than the 2 AMP cylinder will.

That is why you want to finish this UNcrystallization charge cycle on the dock, so you can get the cell to the full 4,147 Millivolts and hold it there. The longer you leave it on the dock at this charge level the better the chance the UNcrystallization will be successful.

The 2 AMP cylindrical charger on USB will only take the cell to 4,099 Millivolts.

Doesn't seem like a huge difference, but it is as far as getting the full cell capacity back.

I have tried this on each of these tablets as they are all heavily used and I have docks all over the house. 7 in total.

TRUST ME I KNOW! hehehehe

I have a brand spankin new cell hanging in a bag on the hooks on my work benches in my office for at least two years now and still have not had to use it.

Each of these tablets have semi tanked their batteries they get used so much so i am very positive this works.

Certainly at some point this technique may fail to revive the cell, but a tablet that consumes 1500 Milliamps MAX during heavy video playback and more nominally 1200, and has a battery with a capacity of 6600 Milliamps is not hitting the cell very hard at all so cycle life should be well into the thousands of charge cycles with proper VERY occasional deep deep cycling only when the need is observed with the 20-30 minute video test yielding less then 70 percent from a full charge.

A Touchpad with a battery in good shape should be able to play dense HD video for a half hour and only drain the battery about 10-12 percent max.

Think of the cell chemistry like a pen spring. Eventually the spring in the pen gets a bit squashed. Removing the spring and giving it a stout pull stretches it a bit restoring the pens proper functionality.

Lastly but importantly. DO NOT FORGET TO REFLASH THE A6 FIRMWARE after completing this deep cycling procedure. Also don;t wait too long to do this procedure as the longer crystallized areas of the cell remain crystallized, the less chance they will repaste and get you your full cell capacity back.

Also, can someone post up how to get the TP Toolbox on the Moboot menu? That makes flashing the A6 a LOT easier. I just can't even seem to get the write permissions to /boot to get the .bin there


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

nevertells said:


> I would suggest restoring your last known working backup of CM11 and see if the double tap issue still exists. Your digitizer may have gone bad. I have seen posts in the two threads I links above that suggested some were having double tap issues too, But I thought that the devs had corrected it. But it wouldn't hurt to check.
> 
> NT


Nope. Digitiser is fine.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lippy lipkowski said:


> Also, can someone post up how to get the TP Toolbox on the Moboot menu? That makes flashing the A6 a LOT easier. I just can't even seem to get the write permissions to /boot to get the .bin there


First off lippy, you have to use a file browser like the browser in Rom Toolbox Lite to be able to copy files into /boot. Rename the v42.bin to something like uImage.TP Toolbox. The word uImage is the important part. You can use whatever you want after the dot. And that is a lower case i, not a "L" in uImage. I named mine uImage.TP Toolbox_v42. OH yeah, Root Explorer works too as long as you remember to mount the volume r/w before trying to copy something into /boot. Rom Toolbox Lite does not require that step.

NT


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Quick update! 
Battery Stats
Off the power, draining the battery but without any use, just sat on the side...
Only tweaks were to WiFi from back in the day ie Network Notification and WiFi scanning both off, and WiFi sleep set to Never

First 24hr - lowest -4mA. highest -10mA. 
Went from 63% to 58% battery.

Next 24hrs - lowest -6mA. Highest -12mA. 
Went from 58% to 48%

Averages out at approx -7/-8mA

Gonna try F2FS and clean boot at some point, but its actually running better now.

Performance Tab is definitely missing from Developer Options in this ROM so no over clocking.

Anyone know where the settings are for changing the options in the pull down notifications menu? I'd like to add and remove some of the defaults? Ie add VPN shortcut.
Fugged if I can still find them!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garux (Dec 26, 2012)

Pongo said:


> Gonna try F2FS and clean boot at some point, but its actually running better now.


This is what I hope the next TouchPad Toolbox would support. Would make life a lot simpler for us that fully don't understand the process of going to F2FS.


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

nevertells said:


> First off lippy, you have to use a file browser like the browser in Rom Toolbox Lite to be able to copy files into /boot. Rename the v42.bin to something like uImage.TP Toolbox. The word uImage is the important part. You can use whatever you want after the dot. And that is a lower case i, not a "L" in uImage. I named mine uImage.TP Toolbox_v42. OH yeah, Root Explorer works too as long as you remember to mount the volume r/w before trying to copy something into /boot. Rom Toolbox Lite does not require that step.
> 
> NT


Thanks for the tip on ROM Toolbox Lite. I hadn't tried that app before.

One important caution you might want to include on any tip which involves copying files to the Boot directory is that space there is at a premium. If you try to copy a 10MB file when only 8MB is available, at least some apps will just truncate the file. If you wind up with a partial uImage.whatever file and try to boot to it, you'll get a boot loop.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Do Not Touch said:


> Thanks for the tip on ROM Toolbox Lite. I hadn't tried that app before.
> 
> One important caution you might want to include on any tip which involves copying files to the Boot directory is that space there is at a premium. If you try to copy a 10MB file when only 8MB is available, at least some apps will just truncate the file. If you wind up with a partial uImage.whatever file and try to boot to it, you'll get a boot loop.


True, there is only around 30mb available in /boot. I have not personally run into an Android file browser that does what you suggest. If not enough space is available, the copy function just fails with a "not enough space available" message. I also don't know of any file that one would copy to /boot that would be that large. With WebOS removed, you have a huge amount of space in /boot available. Before adding TouchPad Toolbox, I had around 12mb free. Fortunately, with TPTB, "Complete data reset" cleans out everything and preps the TP for reinstalling Android. Before TPTB came along, you had to be extremely careful that you did not accidentally delete a WebOS related file as there was no way to reset things or recover the deleted file. Mr. Sullins has created an extremely useful tool. And just for the record at this point in time, I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep WebOS installed.

Cheers,

NT


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

What's WebOS?

Bwhahahahahahahah!

Sorry couldn't resist.......

I am a professional asshat!

You cannot stop me!

8)


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

I just checked CPUz and the processor shows as 1728 and I saw 1512 out of it on the CPU speed monitor, so it seems it is overclocked out of the box.


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

nevertells said:


> True, there is only around 30mb available in /boot. I have not personally run into an Android file browser that does what you suggest. If not enough space is available, the copy function just fails with a "not enough space available" message. ... [SNIP] ... I can't imagine why anyone would want to keep WebOS installed.


Example: If you tried to copy a 15mb file named "BigAssFile.duh" into a /Boot folder with only 12mb free using ROM Toolbox Lite, you'll get an error message that the copy failed. The error message doesn't say why it failed, and if you look at your /Boot folder directory, you'll see a smaller version of "BigAssFile.duh" that's only 11 or 12mb that RTL should have deleted.

I used ROM Toolbox Lite to copy the TPTB42 file into the /Boot folder on one of my TouchPads that happened to still have webOS installed. I received an error message just saying that the copy failed. I tried it again and was warned that the TPTB file was already present (overwrite?), so I canceled the second copy attempt. Sure enough, the TPTB file was there, but when I checked the file size, I saw that it was about 20% smaller than the original file. If you don't believe it can happen, I suggest you try it yourself.

I have wiped webOS off some of my TPs, but not all. There are some webOS apps that are not available in Android, others which don't have annoying ads, and others that perform more fluidly. For example, the USA Today app is just "meh" in Android, but is a thing of beauty in webOS: It's like a spreadsheet with text/graphic cells, where the rows horizontally scroll independently of one another. Very cool.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Do Not Touch said:


> Example: If you tried to copy a 15mb file named "BigAssFile.duh" into a /Boot folder with only 12mb free using ROM Toolbox Lite, you'll get an error message that the copy failed. The error message doesn't say why it failed, and if you look at your /Boot folder directory, you'll see a smaller version of "BigAssFile.duh" that's only 11 or 12mb that RTL should have deleted.
> 
> I used ROM Toolbox Lite to copy the TPTB42 file into the /Boot folder on one of my TouchPads that happened to still have webOS installed. I received an error message just saying that the copy failed. I tried it again and was warned that the TPTB file was already present (overwrite?), so I canceled the second copy attempt. Sure enough, the TPTB file was there, but when I checked the file size, I saw that it was about 20% smaller than the original file. If you don't believe it can happen, I suggest you try it yourself.
> 
> I have wiped webOS off some of my TPs, but not all. There are some webOS apps that are not available in Android, others which don't have annoying ads, and others that perform more fluidly. For example, the USA Today app is just "meh" in Android, but is a thing of beauty in webOS: It's like a spreadsheet with text/graphic cells, where the rows horizontally scroll independently of one another. Very cool.


You should report what you found to the developer of Rom Toolbox Lite. I was not aware that it would do that. But I have been keenly aware of the limited space in /boot and have always made sure that I never tried to copy a file larger than the available space in /boot. That is one volume you don't want to make mistakes in, the results could be catastrophic.

I appreciate your love of WebOS. I was extremely disappointed when HP decided to abandon the tablet and eventually the operating system. HP was in to big of a hurry to get it to market and left too many weak spots in the OS and support system. Imagine if they had got it right? But once they abandoned it and the devs got Android working well on the TP, I saw no real reason to keep WebOS and neither has thousands of others.

NT


----------



## topher67 (Aug 27, 2011)

Finding the Lollipop build very laggy on 32gb TP.
Especially when for example navigating from chrome to desktop, or to settings,, between options.
Also double ttapp still persiiisting. PersiStingg inn pissing me off ha ha


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

This JC Android 5.1 CM12 is by far the most overall usable 5 / 5.1 rom for the Touchpad. It's user interface isn't as snappy as others I have tried but I have been running all kinds of apps on it. It sucked up up all my apps from my Google account, even the ones from my S5 Verizon heh and I was able to remove them properly with out issue. I think a couple of them were even working but I got them off it is so as not to muddy the waters.

Wanted to mention that in case anyone is overlooking it. I was positively causing some odd lags cause after I got all the Samsung and Verizon apps off the OS it runs super nice on just about every app I have tried. Verizon FIOS app. Netfux (Netflix), Youtube, IMdB, Newsmax, The Blaze. All seem to work nicely.

Was just trying to remember where the tablet was so I could see everything else I was using on it and remembered I left it out in the Garage since yesterday hehe and get this!

Had a local radio stations app on for about 25 minutes which stayed on while tablet slept. Battery Monitor Widget shows around 325 ma draw during that after which it went to sleep. That was yesterday at 5:28PM

I just got it in here and flipped it on and it is at 100 percent still 24 hours later. Now granted it is 20 degrees outside right now so that had the tablet rock bottomed out on current draw at 6ma but results would have been similar at higher temps.

I used it to look at battery mon widget and see what apps I had on the home screen and it is still at 100 percent.

It is a very usable Rom.

The performance settings chosen seem to maximize battery during operations as well as standby from what I can see compared to other Android 5 / 5.1 roms running the 3.4 kernel. I am getting way way better battery life while operating the tablet as well. Especially running video. 30 minutes of video seems to only blip down a couple few percent depending on the content / quality of the stream.

I just wish I knew where to donate to the guy these days. I guess XDA perhaps? Dunno but....

Kudos on the nice rom JC. YOU ARE TEH MASTAH. ALL YUR TOUCHPADS ARE BELONG TO US! hehehehe

God bless everyone. Merry Christmas.

IF YOU CAN STILL SAY THAT THESE DAYS!(&#%^&*)!#%^)&*!%#^*()[email protected]#

/me ducks

8)

P.S. I'm smitten!


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

One more note that is significant in my opinion.

The rom does not corrupt the A6 firmware at all thus far. Even after the power management crash when I left it docked for more than a day, but like previously mentioned that has happened on ALL my Touchpads on EVERY rom of any variety. So I think that is a hardware bug period. It ONLY happens when docked.

All the other roms I tried corrupted the A6 firmware regularly. I am not seeing that with this rom.

Also significant is the volume levels on the rom are NICE AND LOUD. I don't know if it is just me but the whole low volume things seems odd, almost tooled to be so.

This is the only rom that SpeakerBoost app (which incidentally is one of the only apps that actually works to drastically increase the volume) doesn't totally blow sleep standby current.

On Flintman's rom (5.0.1) the battery drain was 29-40 ma sleep unless I installed Speakerboost app and then it seemed to interrupt the tablets sleep drastically and eventually corrupted the A6 firmware and I could not get it to get back to 30 ma sleep without an A6 reflash.

This JC CM12.1 does not get affected by SpeakerBoost app in any way it seems. My local radio station app was blowing up deep sleep on other roms as well and does not do that on this rom. The rom has some excellent plus sides.

Driving the priority on battery life and stability first would seem to me to be the best approach. The tablet performs snappy where it needs to like video and web page draws. I have been having no problem using Firefox on it at all. Seems to load up stuff nice. Streams seem to work nice. Haven't done tons and tons of web with it but that it typical of my usage.


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

Don't forget Mr. Sullins when you make your list of Christmas tips.

I would be "one cheap bastard" in anybody's book, yet I still saw fit to send a nice donation to jcsullins for his continuing work on keeping our 4+ year-old HP TouchPads current.

Merry Christmas everybody* !!!

* with the exception of the spammers, who have wrecked this forum. Bah, humbug, spammers!


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey people there is a new rom up

12-23-2015 CM 12.1

Just loaded it up and it looks like the standby current might be even lower

Seeing -6 straight up

NICE

I will;report more as I use it.

Merry Christmas!

God Bless!


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy to report my suspicion that power draw while operating also seems less then almost any other ROM I have run on the Touchpads.

Watched a 50 minute Netfux (what I cann Netflix heh) video which was a modern dense HD content

Screen full bright I saw an absolute max power draw of 1333 ma

Nominally it was more along the lines of 1150-1200

I usually see 1500 ma peaks and 1350-1400 as nominal

So the ROM might be a little pokey in some regards but the video I watched was flawless and LOUD.

Impressive. This is the 12-23-2015 just posted. It is in his dir on androidfilehost

Seems like a great direction for the ROM.

Kudos JC!

BOINK!

8)

Thanks so much for the ROM!

Lip Lip Lip

P.S. This was a dirty flash right over the first 11-16-2015 offering. Things were not quite right until I did a SECOND reboot after a good 5-7 minutes of up idle time with a login and quick functionality check after the 5-7 mins. Then I rebooted it.

On the 2nd reboot 1 and yes only 1 application did the "Android is Upgrading" deal

So first boot after dirty flash it did the entire 100 some odd upgrades

2nd boot after the 5-7 min idle and quick login to see tablet worked yielded just one app doing the "Android is Upgrading" deal

After that 2nd boot the tablet worked normally.

Dirty flash was done by booting into the 7-2015 Clockworkmod and dirty flashing the 12-23-2015 CM 12.1 ROM over the 11-16-2015

After flash of just the ROM, I wiped cache and davlik cache and rebooted


----------



## Do Not Touch (May 14, 2014)

Just a quick heads-up that there is a newer CM12.1 snapshot on jcsullins' hosting site (cm-12.1-20151226-SNAPSHOT-jcsullins-tenderloin.zip -- 247.8MB Dec 26, 2015, 02:32AM).

I've been running it for about 5 days now, and it seems to be rock solid (for my tablet needs, anyway).

I don't know what changes were made over the 12/23 snapshot, but over the 11/16, it does mention the December 1 security patch.

The camera will take still pictures. For video, it appears to be working fine and taking video until you stop recording, then the camera app locks up. You can just press the Back button to exit, but no video file will be saved. I haven't tried it with a live video app like Skype.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't flashed the 12-25 yet but the 12-23 has FANTASTIC low idle power draw. Flashed it the day it was up and used it with no problems for a couple of days. Then it sat cause I was very very busy since the 26th at 10:30 43 AM Eastern. I just turned it on today 1:03 Eastern so that is 4 days solid and it was at 78 percent when I turned it on with nothing other than -6 and a very very occasional blip up to 20 something for a super short time. Even though I had my local radio station streaming app up but not streaming and Speakerboost App loaded, which normally blows power management on most roms. Good stuff. I am going to flash the 12-26 now and give it a whirl as well.

.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Performance seems drastically increased on this 12-26-2015 ROM but I am fearing it is at the expense of standby current efficiency. I am now seeing 12 -14 ma which is still pretty good BUT my battery is now down to 52 percent so at lower voltages more current draw is shown. Also I did not re-flash the A6 firmware as of yet. I dropped it on a dock to charge it back up and will see what the idle current does after that and if I still see 12-14 ma I will reflash the A6 and see if that gets it back down to that rock solid -6 idle current that let me run for 4 days in idle and only drop to 78 on the battery.

Performance however is drastically increased.

I was seeing under 2000 on Quadrant Standard with the other two ROMS but this 12-16-2015 did close to 4000 now so that is a large difference. The user interface is way less laggy as well.

I will let you know more when i do.


----------



## JohnBrown25 (Dec 18, 2015)

Try rebooting several times and let it run for a couple of days. It should settle down.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Seems WAY WAY faster. I just fully charged it so i was going to let it veg off the dock for a bit here and see what goes on. He is doing it right though. Battery life for a tablet is a paramount item beyond overall performance in my opinion. BY FAR. If the darn thing dies out by leaving it off charge for 12 hours cause it is sucking 30-45 ma idle like any of the other Android 5 ROMS do and some even more like 125 ma hehe I just don't see what good it is even if the ROM rips hairy buttisimo! hehe


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks like you are likely right. After letting it veg here for a few minutes, I am seeing -8 idle power draw now and I suspect it will settle back to -6 if I let it sit some more because -8 for a few minutes after initially allowing it to sleep after charging is typical from what I have seen with the other two ROMS so I think this is turning out to be GOLD!

8)

/me bows in JC's direction doing the sarcastic I AM NOT WORTHY double armed bow gesture!

NICE WORK CAPTAIN! YOU ARE TEH MASTAH JC! ALL YUR TABLETS ARE BELONG TO US!


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow super duper nice work. Just played Newsmax Prime for 40 minutes straight full bright. Not a single burp. SUPER loud audio with SpeakerBoost app. Current draw was 1050-1200 ma during playback the entire time and nominally about 1125 which is SUPERB. Only cost me 16 percent battery to play the HD video for 40 minutes full bright. SUPERB.Still at 84 percent after that. So not only does this rom sleep nicely it draw quite a bit less when doing stuff than other roms. This Newsmax app does close to 1400 nominally peaking over 1500 on every other rom just about. JC is TEH MASTAH!


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Interestingly, after playing the video from Newsmax app it is back to drawing 12 ma. So I am going to let it veg over night with all apps cleared and see what happens. Let ya know in the morning.


----------



## JohnBrown25 (Dec 18, 2015)

lippy lipkowski said:


> Interestingly, after playing the video from Newsmax app it is back to drawing 12 ma. So I am going to let it veg over night with all apps cleared and see what happens. Let ya know in the morning.


I usually find if I get a slight increase in sleep batt drain like you got, I reboot,then let it sleep and -6/-7mA batt comes back. Before looking for problems, rebooting has always been my SOP anytime a pc misbehaves. Nine times out ten, problem gone.


----------



## lippy lipkowski (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah I am seeing what happens. I have been seeing 9 mostly and 10 today. I did reboot it this morning. I think the new rom might just be showing something a little different to battery monitor widget also. But on top of it all the SpeakerBoost app updated and that is a notorious wakelock monger so I am not sure how dynamic the sleep software is but perhaps it will get a clue and fall back to a bit lower again. Still totally usable and not draining out quickly by any means. Hopefully ET phones home and lets DA MASTAH know the real deal on it hehehe.


----------



## JohnBrown25 (Dec 18, 2015)

One way to find out for sure, temporarily disable or uninstall Speaker Boost and watch the battery drain for a few hours.

NT


----------



## JohnBrown25 (Dec 18, 2015)

I see a thread dedicated to discussing J.C. Sullin's CM12.1 was created over in XDA back in November. You are invited to continue this discussion there:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/general/jcsullins-cm12-1-rom-available-t3250476


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey, I see all of you guys stopping by to lurk. :grin: It would be nice to hear some comments from you on how you are doing with the Rom you have installed, I'm guessing Sullin's CM12.1.

Thanks, NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Exciting news. For you first adopters who love to install new and exciting things, Mr. Sullins has released as of today a new build of cm 12.1. It has already been downloaded 35 times, so come on, let's hear from some of you guys that already have it installed.

NT

Edit: Sorry, should have provided a link: https://www.androidfilehost.com/?w=files&flid=43605


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some help here. I need some of you to post your experiences using either Touchpad Toolbox or recovery (Clockworkmod or TWRP) to install Android Lollipop, CM12.1, PAC ROM and Evervolv. In particular I'm looking for any problems you might have had using recovery to install Lollipop, and if you used Touchpad Toolbox, what is now the size of your /system volume. Best way to determine the size of /system , use Touchpad Toolbox, Volume Resizer to get a report of all your volume's sizes. In particular, I'm interested in the size of /system if you have PAC ROM or Evervolv installed. Some of us have been having a discussion in another thread, and we believe that CM12.1 requires more space in /system then PAC ROM or Evervolv when using Touchpad Toolbox to install them successfully. Touchpad Toolbox should correctly resize /system depending on which ROM it is installing. We also believe that if you are trying to use recovery to install CM 12.1, and you do not have a minimum of 1024 megabytes in system, the install will fail. We don't believe this is the case for PAC ROM and Evervolv builds. Any help you can provide is really appreciated. :emoji_u1f603:

NT


----------



## cdmcfud (Jan 18, 2012)

I installed jcsullins 12.1 v2016120, but the system is not rooted. I can't get into backup or root explorer.

How do I root 12.1?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Go to Settings, tap on the build number seven times or until you see that developer options has been turned on. Go into developer options select apps + ADB for root.

NT


----------



## cdmcfud (Jan 18, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Go to Settings, tap on the build number seven times or until you see that developer options has been turned on. Go into developer options select apps + ADB for root.
> 
> NT


Thanks, everything is working now.


----------



## Pongo (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi NT, I've moved back to JCs KK ROM as this build was just getting too laggy and I ran out of patience, but I did enjoy the testing process and fault finding and fixing, as always!

Not sure if this helps your question but before I first installed KK I increased the partition to 1.5Gb just in case and wasn't worried about running out of space elsewhere. 
I had no problem installing JCs KK then CM12.1, and then I tested Flintmans Evelolv MM for good measure before going back to KK.

Man, that Flintman sure knows how to support a ROM! Constantly listening and responding to his tireless testers!

For MM I used the latest TWRP v3 but had to go back to Philz as it wouldn't re-install KK. Weird I thought.

Only issues I've had in the install department has been getting a GAPPS that is supported by TP Toolbox.

Loving KK again, it's like an old friend!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Pongo said:


> Hi NT, I've moved back to JCs KK ROM as this build was just getting too laggy and I ran out of patience, but I did enjoy the testing process and fault finding and fixing, as always!
> 
> Not sure if this helps your question but before I first installed KK I increased the partition to 1.5Gb just in case and wasn't worried about running out of space elsewhere.
> I had no problem installing JCs KK then CM12.1, and then I tested Flintmans Evelolv MM for good measure before going back to KK.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I am not aware of anyone having any issues with /system sized at 1gb. But with WebOS removed, you do have plenty of memory to play with, so making it 1.5gb is fine if it makes you comfortable. As to Gapps, Sullin's has recommended that everyone should use a Gapps from this link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/app-minimal-gapps-gapps-lp-20150107-1-t2997368

Then if you want a different Gapps, use recovery to flash it. Most of the folks that make Gapps packages available leave out a needed file for TPTB to work correctly.

I finally made the decision to move back to KK too. Seemed like the longer I used CM12.1, the worse the lag got.

NT


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all you lurkers out there! Don't think I don't see that you are stopping by here to see if there is anything new happening on the TouchPad. Well, today I have something new to report. Over in the XDA Forum, one of our users has created a method of installing newer versions of Android, Gapps and recovery that J.C. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox can't do. I'm not going to explain how it works here, you are just going to have to go to the link below and read for yourself, OH, there is a video too!!!! Be sure to thank DoubleStuff for his hard work.

https://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/general/rom-guide-alternative-method-to-install-t3575861

NT


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Hello all you lurkers out there! Don't think I don't see that you are stopping by here to see if there is anything new happening on the TouchPad. Well, today I have something new to report. Over in the XDA Forum, one of our users has created a method of installing newer versions of Android, Gapps and recovery that J.C. Sullin's TouchPad Toolbox can't do. I'm not going to explain how it works here, you are just going to have to go to the link below and read for yourself, OH, there is a video too!!!! Be sure to thank DoubleStuff for his hard work.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/hp-touchpad/general/rom-guide-alternative-method-to-install-t3575861
> 
> NT


Your link isn't working for me, try this one here just in case


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Your link isn't working for me, try this one here just in case


That's weird!!! I just clicked on the link in my post and it worked fine. Go figure.

But extra help never hurts. :emoji_u1f604:


----------

